# Mid MI Herf



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

At Timothy's Fine Tobaccos in Bay City. Right now trying to pick a date. Looking at a Saturday in May, either the 3rd, 10th or the 17th.

Heres a few pictures. Was kinda hard had the sun glaring so it was hard to get good ones.


----------



## jamesb3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Well Dave, you know I'm in. Hard not to be when I work there!
James


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

I just moved here to MI not that long ago.... how far is this from Kzoo?


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

I'll talk to Tim and make sure you're working that night.:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

The 1st weekend is OldSailor herf so that a no go for me
The 2nd weekend I have a wedding to attend so that a no go for me
*The 3rd weekend is open as of now so thats a maybe*
and the 4the weekend im taking my girl mother and aunt to WA to visit fam.

Other then that im free


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

hk3 said:


> I just moved here to MI not that long ago.... how far is this from Kzoo?


Google Map says 2 hours and 45 mins.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

hk3 said:


> I just moved here to MI not that long ago.... how far is this from Kzoo?


About 2 and a half hours +/- 15 minutes or so. Depending on driveway to parking lot distance.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Alright lets shoot for the 17th.


----------



## Fulltime (Oct 29, 2007)

Look`s like I will be able to make it (fulltime) young in the jungel


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Very cool


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

No official start time right now. I know James and myself will be there at 11:00am when we open getting ready. As far as end time we both have keys so it will end whenever the last person staggers out.

attendees
1) Jbailey
2) Jamesb3
3) Fulltime


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

attendees
1) Jbailey
2) Jamesb3
3) Fulltime
4) Kidrock- Not 100% sure


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

attendees
1) Jbailey
2) Jamesb3
3) Fulltime
4) Kidrock- Not 100% sure
5) DetroitPHA357 If I dont have to work O.T.


----------



## drunkensailor (Dec 5, 2007)

attendees
1) Jbailey
2) Jamesb3
3) Fulltime
4) Kidrock- Not 100% sure
5) DetroitPHA357 If I dont have to work O.T.
6) drunkensailor and Mrs. drunkensailor (wouldn't miss it!)


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

attendees
1) Jbailey
2) Jamesb3
3) Fulltime
4) Kidrock- Not 100% sure
5) DetroitPHA357 If I dont have to work O.T.
6) drunkensailor and Mrs. drunkensailor (wouldn't miss it!)
7)Darb85 been meaning to get down there...


----------



## jamesb3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Come on Michiganders let's here from ya. Let's gets some people to this herf! Of course all others are welcome!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Looks like our operation isnt going until November like they said. With that said I might be able to make it. I'll know in a less then a week.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Lets me know what kind of beverages you all like. We have a few people making some food and snacks. Hopefully this will be the first of many at our shop. Looking at trying to do another with a dinner.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Jbailey said:


> Lets me know what kind of beverages you all like.


Port Wine, Reg and white:dr:dr:dr


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

How did know that was coming.:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Jbailey said:


> How did know that was coming.:r


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

bum[p bump bump


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Whats the addy to this place?


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

115 Center Ave.
Bay City, MI 48708

New summer hours
Monday-Wednesday 11:00-8PM
Thursday-Saturday 11:00-10PM
Sunday 11:00-5PM


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Looking at running a 15% discount for anyone from CS.


----------



## bmwe28m5 (Sep 14, 2007)

Add me to the tentative list, please.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

attendees
1) Jbailey
2) Jamesb3
3) Fulltime
4) Kidrock- Not 100% sure
5) DetroitPHA357 If I dont have to work O.T.
6) drunkensailor and Mrs. drunkensailor (wouldn't miss it!)
7) Darb85 been meaning to get down there...
8) bmwe28m5


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

bump


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

Bump...coming up this week. Still don't think I'll be able to make it though.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

357 said:


> Bump...coming up this week. Still don't think I'll be able to make it though.


Hope you can. If not there will be more.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

If I can I will, if I can't smoke for me :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

So who's still going ta this????? Booker, Sailchaser????

attendees
1) Jbailey
2) Jamesb3
3) Fulltime
4) Kidrock- Not 100% sure
5) DetroitPHA357 If I dont have to work O.T.
6) drunkensailor and Mrs. drunkensailor (wouldn't miss it!)
7) Darb85 been meaning to get down there...
8) bmwe28m5
9) Old Sailor- possibly


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Is there a time yet??


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

James and myself will be at the shop when it opens around 11:00am getting ready.

1:00pm should be a good start . We while have our cornhole boards in the shop by then.

Wondering if your coming Booker so I know how much Port to get.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

The shop closes at 10:00 but we won't kick anyone out. Got a set of keys so I'll close it down when everyone leaves.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm a no go, got to work and count stuff 

Enjoy Guys


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

well thanks to all four of my summer professors my life is "officially" in HELL. So I will not be able to attend. Thanks Dave for the invite though! I'm sad I can not make it because I love this shop! Have fun a smoke a few for me.

Jon


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear your in HELL. Thats never a fun place to be.

There always be another.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

attendees
1) Jbailey
2) Jamesb3
3) Fulltime
4) DetroitPHA357 If I dont have to work O.T.
5) drunkensailor and Mrs. drunkensailor (wouldn't miss it!)
6) bmwe28m5
7) Old Sailor- possibly


----------



## jamesb3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Here's hoping to seeing everyone today!


----------



## bmwe28m5 (Sep 14, 2007)

Unfortunately, I will not be able to make it down to the herf, I am in Charlevoix until Monday . . .


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

I hope we get some good pics. Sorry I couldn't make this one. Maybe next time.

Mike


----------

